# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [CDI] Ingnieur tudes Java/JEE/GWT

## donerigo

Bonjour;
Titulaire d'un diplme d'ingnieur en informatique, je recherche un poste d'ingnieur tudes dans les domaines Java/JEE ou C++/MFC.

Si mon profil vous intresse, n'hsitez pas  me contacter par MP.

CV sur demande.

Cordialement,

Franck

----------

